# Mischief conviction in Singapore, is it CIMT?



## atomikpinup (Jun 12, 2014)

I was convicted of mischief under Singapore penal code section 426 and 427 last year. I am now looking to travel to the US as an immigrant on a diversity visa I was recently selected.

First of all, is my conviction of mischief a CIMT?

This was a dispute with my landlord who entered my room naked, when through my belongings and took photos while I was showering and while I was out. I moved out because of this, and now he won't return my deposit back. I filed for small claims, and he didn't show up in court and so I won the judgment. At the end of the day, I was the one who had to enforce the order and got sick and tired of all the paper work and cost and committed mischief.

The judge fined me $2500 Singapore dollars. I didn't do any prison time. 

Given the above, what are my chances of getting a DV-1 immigrant visa?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

atomikpinup said:


> First of all, is my conviction of mischief a CIMT?


Probably not.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The term is kind of cute - committed of mischief, penalty 2500 Singapore dollars.
You were convicted.


----------



## atomikpinup (Jun 12, 2014)

twostep said:


> The term is kind of cute - committed of mischief, penalty 2500 Singapore dollars.
> You were convicted.


Yes I was convicted of mischief.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

What they would term the crime in the US really counts


----------



## atomikpinup (Jun 12, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> What they would term the crime in the US really counts


What do you mean? Are you saying mischief counts as CIMT under U.S. law?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

What they're saying is that they don't know what "mischief" means. In the U.S. it might be called "vandalism" and/or "trespass." Is that a fair description? If so, my opinion is the same.


----------



## atomikpinup (Jun 12, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> What they're saying is that they don't know what "mischief" means. In the U.S. it might be called "vandalism" and/or "trespass." Is that a fair description? If so, my opinion is the same.


I think the US might call it criminal mischief?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

maybe
the OP does not specify what he actually did


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

atomikpinup said:


> I think the US might call it criminal mischief?


There is no such thing as criminal and mischief in the US. Pull up the word mischief in Webster's. What you did was not a joke. You were convicted and paid a fine. Read the question on the form! No matter how you hem and haw around you have to provide a police report as part of your application.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

In United States criminal law, mischief is an offense against property that does not involve conversion. It typically involves any damage, defacement, alteration, or destruction of property. Common forms include vandalism, graffiti, or some other destruction or defacement of property other than arson


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> In United States criminal law, mischief is an offense against property that does not involve conversion. It typically involves any damage, defacement, alteration, or destruction of property. Common forms include vandalism, graffiti, or some other destruction or defacement of property other than arson


Thank you Davis


----------



## atomikpinup (Jun 12, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> maybe
> the OP does not specify what he actually did


I threw his shoes in the trash bin.


----------



## atomikpinup (Jun 12, 2014)

twostep said:


> There is no such thing as criminal and mischief in the US. Pull up the word mischief in Webster's. What you did was not a joke. You were convicted and paid a fine. Read the question on the form! No matter how you hem and haw around you have to provide a police report as part of your application.


Read what question? The DS-260 form ask if I was convicted of ANY crime. I answered truthfully that I was convicted and gave the facts. What more do you want?

There's no such thing as criminal mischief in the US? Are you sure? I believe I saw a term called malicious mischief in a new york state statute. 

Even if you have a clean record, you still have to provide a police certificate. I knew that already.

All I wanted to know is whether this crime is considered CIMT or not?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It depends on the brand of shoes you threw in the trash.

Just kidding. My view remains the same.


----------

